# What's timeless' personality type?



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think I've ever fit into one MBTI type adequately, but the closest appears to be INFP. I'm wondering what kind of impressions other people might have on my MBTI type.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I get infj vibes from you. 

Understanding Berens' Interaction Styles

What interactions style do you best relate to?


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> I get infj vibes from you.
> 
> Understanding Berens' Interaction Styles
> 
> What interactions style do you best relate to?


@Nova 

Your link didn't work


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I had always thought you may be an INFJ the same as Nova.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Musique247 said:


> @Nova
> 
> Your link didn't work


Wat!? @[email protected] 

It works for me but i'll just type it again; 

it's www . interactionstyles . com (without the spaces)


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

A smart, confident, passionate (about The Rights & The Wrongs of the World), humorous INFP.

I apologize if I have projected.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Nova said:


> I get infj vibes from you.
> 
> Understanding Berens' Interaction Styles
> 
> What interactions style do you best relate to?


It's got to be a toss-up between In Charge and Get Things Going. I don't identify much with Chart the Course. I do like Behind the Scenes though. In Charge and GTG sound like Extroverted interaction styles, but I'm definitely not an extrovert.

I'm interested in where the J vibes come from. I've always figured that the N and P in my type was absolutely certain beyond anything else. 



Sily said:


> A smart, confident, passionate (about The Rights & The Wrongs of the World), humorous INFP.
> 
> I apologize if I have projected.


Thanks.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmm...
Well, how do you see Ne in yourself? Describe your brain process in terms of Ne, if you don't mind.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> Hmmm...
> Well, how do you see Ne in yourself? Describe your brain process in terms of Ne, if you don't mind.


I take ideas and identify the critical elements of them. Then I look at each element from different positions, creating a variety of different potentialities depending on the perspective. After that, I look at the connections between each possibility, then I test them against each other to see what is superior (more consistent, more backed by observations/facts/whatever). That's generally my decision making process. Basically, it consists of (1) generating a wide range of conceivable possibilities, (2) attempting to come up with possibilities I wouldn't normally conceive of, for the sake of completeness, (3) comparing these possibilities to each other to discern what's "between the lines"*, and finally (4) testing them against each other, and the facts, for both internal and external consistency.

Throughout the whole process, there's a great deal of attention paid to context and reliability of information (as in, no one line of reasoning is considered beyond question.)

* Implicit assumptions, basic principles that must be true for this to be true, etc.


----------

